# Five Star Range



## fantozzi (Dec 22, 2009)

We recently had a house fire and I have to buy all new appliance. I am looking to purchase a Five Star 60" Range. Anyone out there have one or used one??


----------



## hotchpotch (Oct 16, 2009)

First of all let me say how sorry I am to hear about the fire, I wish you the best of luck in the upcoming weeks to repair and rebuild.

I do demonstrations on a variety of regular and prosumer ranges and cooktops and have used the Wolf, Viking and Five Star.

From a repair point of view - service managers tell me that Viking and Five Star are more repair prone than Wolf. 

The Five Star has several things going against it these are what I do not like

#1 Sealed burners - to fully understand the difference between a sealed burner and a open one watch this video. (Click next arrow and click on sealed burner video)

http://cst.clickstreamtv.net/mpi/cst.html?account=eurostoves&clip=&flashVersion=7&p laylist=Bluestar_Play_List&realVersion=&route=1&cs tSessionID=580157&sessionID=M200912221365ABB6FDE&s erver=&speedZone=300&wmpVersion=9&referenceID=&ema ilCampaignID=&recipientID=&fileID=

#2 The grill - It is nothing more than a gas tube and heated iron grates, same as the Viking but pales in comparison to the Cadillac of grills, Wolf's infrared ceramic grill. Wolf's grills actually sear food at much higher temperatures than any of the competition. However you have to think about are you really going to use the grill a whole lot or do you live in the sun-belt and have access to out-door grills all year long.

#3 Griddle - IIRC you are stuck with both a grill and griddle, no options, the griddle then is a small 24" (or smaller) unit. First thing to think about is are you ever going to use a griddle. Do you cook a lot of pancakes, quesadillas, teppanyaki, etc.? If you do and think you will use it you will find this size to small. If a griddle is important it would be better to go with another manufacturer that offers a double griddle.

Oven - Five Star gives you duel fuel, one electric, one gas. Kind of a neat set-up if you 220V electric already in your kitchen, if not it will cost more. Their electric oven seem slightly slower to heat than Vikings. Other than the slow pre-heat time they seem to be fine.

Other models to consider:

Bluestar cooktop with dual wall ovens for electric I like the (Viking 30" 4.7 cu ft and so are the less expensive new GE 30" convection double ovens, this would be the "best buy") Can't really recommend a gas wall-oven, would like to try the Bluestar model but as of yet have not been able too.

One other thing to consider.

Have you looked into induction cooktops?

(Arghhh I can feel the voodoo pins now, yes I love the blue flame and feel defiled even mentioning it, but once you cook on one you will be amazed. My prediction is that in 10 years induction will be 90% of all cooktop/range sales.)

While the technology is not new their manufacture and sale in the US is and that can cause some concern about unknown quality and longevity. Currently I have used two units, one GE and Viking, both worked wonderfully and with virtually identical results.

Do yourself a favor if you are unfamiliar with this technology Google it and then go to a reputable dealer that does demos and ask him to demo the induction units. This is a pretty good site that explains it, but once you actually use a unit you will become a believer very quickly.

http://theinductionsite.com/how-induction-works.shtml

A pro and con page also, that's pretty fair, there simply aren't that many cons.

http://theinductionsite.com/proandcon.shtml

NOTE: This site is a sales site for induction cookware, if you feel they are biased look elsewhere, but please do yourself a favor and try a unit out, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Doing a little googling, the induction wok burners are really cool for a home application. Pricey. 

Just one more thing to add to the dream kitchen file.


----------



## mdarbybedford (Oct 24, 2013)

I am purchasing a new one and my old 60" inch five star works and I want to sell it. Please contact me if your still interested. [email protected] or 256-332-7709


----------



## kathyoh (Nov 7, 2015)

I purchased a FiveStar dual range and oven 3 years ago. The oven has never worked right. It continually burns my meals. The thermostat is out of whack. I've called the company numerous times to no avail. They have horrible customer service. I replaced the thermostat twice and it still doesn't work correctly. When I called to complain the company does not want to stand behind their product. I would not recommend Five Star. When you spend this much money you expect to be receiving the top of the line. Instead it's been nothing but trouble.


----------

